# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Gamma-Tocotrienol,  in welcher Menge?

## PeterP

Hallo Mitstreiter,
über die Wirksamkeit des Vitamin E- Ablegers Tocotrienol wurde schon viel geschrieben. Bisher konnte ich aber noch keinen Hinweis finden, wie hoch  die signifikante Tagesdosis sein soll, um den gewünschten Effekt zu erzielen.
Seit ein paar Tagen nehme ich täglich  eine Tocotrienol-Kapsel  von BIOTIKON ein, die 50mg Gamma-Tocotrienol enthält. Das ist aber die Verzehrempfehlung für den Normalverbraucher gem. Nahrungsergãnzungsmittel-V.O.
Hat jemand hierzu bessere Informationen?
Grüße,  
Peter

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Mitstreiter,
> über die Wirksamkeit des Vitamin E- Ablegers Tocotrienol wurde schon viel geschrieben. Bisher konnte ich aber noch keinen Hinweis finden, wie hoch  die signifikante Tagesdosis sein soll, um den gewünschten Effekt zu erzielen.
> Seit ein paar Tagen nehme ich täglich  eine Tocotrienol-Kapsel  von BIOTIKON ein, die 50mg Gamma-Tocotrienol enthält. Das ist aber die Verzehrempfehlung für den Normalverbraucher gem. Nahrungsergãnzungsmittel-V.O.
> Hat jemand hierzu bessere Informationen?
> Grüße,  
> Peter


Hallo Peter, 

hier findest du den Hinweis, dass mit 200 mg man immerhin den Cholesterol-Spiegel senken kann, 

und hier wird in einem Papier von diesem Jahr (Autor: Paul Sylvester) diskutiert, dass aufgrund der Probleme mit der Bioverfügbarkeit man dann, wenn man anderswie nicht effektive Dosen in Kombi mit bestimmten Medikamenten einsetzt, dann doch ein Effekt kommen kann. 

Von Sylvester gibts zum Thema noch mehr Veröffentlichungen.

Der pubmed-Suchbegriff
"gamma tocotrienol cancer" ergibt 76 Treffer.

Von daher ist dein Supplement wohl schon eine Grundlage (4 Kapseln pro Tag?), aber die Frage nach der Kombi wäre zu klären.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Ingo27

Guten Abend,
mein Name ist xxx. Nachdem ich beim Morbus Bechterev meines Sohns einen tollen Zufallserfolg hatte, bin seit nun einigen Jahren mit Tocotrienolen beschäftigt, die ich auch importiere und vermarkte. 

Ich lese seit Jahren alle Studien zum Thema, gehe auf Konferenzen und spreche mit Professoren. Ich denke ich kann mich ohne Übertreibung als Fachmann zum Thema bezeichnen.

Tocotrienole (=T3) und Krebs sind ein spannendes Thema. Seitdem im Jahr 2009 von der Univ. Strathclyde und Glasgow exzellente Erfolge im Tierversuch erzielt wurden, ist das Thema in der Forschung heiss. Ich erwarte in wenigen Jahren Medikamente davon. Bislang gibt es nur Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und Lebensmittel.
Ich habe eine Informations-Webseite zum Thema, das ist www.tocotrienol.de/Krebs - da sind viele Studien verlinkt. Auch zu Prostata-Krebs.

Ganz ganz kurze Zusammenfassung: T3 steigern die Fähigkeit der Zellen zur Apoptose. Zellen mit Schäden (Krebszellen) können sich so selbst auflösen. Die dazu nötigen Konzentrationen (ab 5uMol) können nur bei einigen Krebsarten auch oral erreicht werden (oral kann man nur bis etwa 5uM erreichen).
Man kann aber über topische (auf die Haut aufgetragene) Mittel eine recht hohe zusätzliche Konzentration erreichen (Details in der Patentanmeldung, öffentlich unter www.tocotrienol.de/pat kann natürlich jeder selbst so machen). 

Eine orale Einnahme von T3 ist mit Sicherheit sinnvoll und würde die Fähigkeit zur Eigenheilung bei Mutationen steigern. Natürlich sollte man dazu möglichst viel Einnehmen. Viel ist bei T3 so etwa 200-400mg/d, das ist weit unter den von der EFSA empfohlenen täglichen Maximalmengen. Orale Einnahme von T3 funktioniert nur, wenn kein "normales" Vitammin E eingenommen wird, weil das die Verteilungswege blockiert und den Abbau im Gewebe fördert (siehe z.B. SELECT Studie). Also kein anderes "Vitamin E" einnehmen.

Topische (auf die Haut aufgetragene) T3-Mittel sind bei der Prostata zunächst schwer vorstellbar, da sie ja im Körperinneren liegt. Aber die Prostata liegt auch sehr nahe am Rektum/Enddarm. Zäpfchen wären ideal  - gibts aber nicht. Hätte ich Krebsverdacht an der Prostata würde ich mit Sicherheit ein T3-Konzentrat ins Rektum einführen und meine oralen T3 von heute ca 100mg auf 200-400 steigern.

Die besten Tocotrienol-Arten in den Krebs Studien sind: gamma-Tocotrienol und delta-Tocotrienol (gT3 und dT3). Gamma- kommt öfters in Studien vor, delta-  scheint sogar noch etwas deutlicher zu wirken. Beide sind sehr gut über die verbreiteten T3-NEG Tocomin und Deltagold zu bekommen. 
Ich habe eine Marktübersicht über die auf dem Markt vorhandenen Mittel und deren Inhaltsmenge und Kosten. Ein Excel-Sheet, kann man bei http://www.tocotrienol.de/?seite=55-Marktuebersicht anfordern.

In der Hoffnung, dass diese Info jemandem hilft,

Gruß

----------


## dillinger

Wieder was für "zahlungskräftige" Patienten :Blinzeln: 


peace, dillinger

----------


## Ingo27

> Wieder was für "zahlungskräftige" Patienten
> 
> 
> peace, dillinger


200mg T3 kosten derzeit am Markt so zwischen 1 und 3 Euro - gibts also schon für 1 Euro/Tag

schönen Sonntag

----------


## dillinger

Danke Ingo,

als ungläubiger Thomas glaube ich das erst, wenn Sie mir sagen, WO es das für diesen Preis gibt..

peace, dillinger

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Rudolf u. Ingo,

erstmal Danke für die Informationen. Da gibt es noch einigen Lesestoff zum durcharbeiten.
In  den Forschungsergebnissen wird geschrieben, daß bereits "niedrige"  Dosen von Gamma-Tocotrienol ausreichen, um bei Prostatakrebs die  Synergieeffekte mit Chemo zu erzeugen. Das in den Laborversuchen sogar  Stammzellen zum absterben gebracht wurden, muß man wohl noch kritisch  betrachten.
Allerdings wird diese Eigenschaft ja auch dem Inhaltsstoff von Brokkoli- und seinen Sprossen zugesprochen.

Zu Ingos Rechnung: Für 200mg Gamma-Toco.. benötige ich 4 Kapseln/ Tag. Das sind bei meinem Einkaufspreis dann 3€/ Tag, also ca. 90 im Monat. 
Vielleicht  kann uns Ingo aber auch noch eine preiswertere Bezugsquelle liefern.  Denkbar wäre z.B. als Pulver in der Dose, das macht i.d.R. eine Menge  aus.
Viele Grüße,
Peter

----------


## Ingo27

Hallo Dillinger und Peter,

ich bastel gerade an einem Spreadsheet, wo ich alle T3-Produkte die ich finden konnte mit Preis und Menge eingebe.
Das billigste war ein Händler in USA (iHerb) - allerdings scheint es ziemliche Probleme damit am Zoll zu geben, da der Zoll es wegen "Verdacht auf Medikament" zurückhält und prüfen will (unlängst im apoplezie-forum berichtet).
Bei super-Sonderangeboten habe ich auch den Verdacht, dass das Zeug evtl. nicht mehr ganz frisch sein könnte - Kapseln werden nämlich in Mindestmengen von zig-tausenden hergestellt.

Das nächstgünstige und europaweit günstigste ist mein Tocomin im 30g-Fläschchen mit 0,98/200mg T3.
Das ist die pure Ware (40% T3) und keine Kapsel, man kann sich das auf die Zunge träufeln oder in ein Öl verdünnen
( www.tricutis.de/trf ) .
Dann kommt healthyorigins bei supplementsthatwork in ebay mit 1,15/200mg (umgerechnet aus GBPfund).
Dann Toco-8 von predaturnutrition UK mit 1,21/200mg.

Dosierungen:
Die wichtigsten Studien habe ich hier zusammengefasst: http://www.tocotrienol.de/?thema=Krebs 
In der ersten Grafik siehst Du die Konzentrationen, die IC50 (also starke) Wirkung in 2 bzw 5 Tagen hatten.
Das _beginnt_ bei 4,7 uMol, das ist nach Aussage von Prof. Chandan Sen (Ohio) in etwa was man oral maximal erreichen kann. In seinen Studien nimmt er meist 2*200mg Tocomin, das sind 1*200mg Tocotrienole (von den meisten Caps sind das 4).
Es gibt eine Pankreaskrebsstudie an Menschen, wo die Apoptose "ab 200mg" (ab 400mg Tocomin) festgestellt wurde ( http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nach...-trial-008.htm ). 

Das heisst aber nicht, dass geringere Mengen nicht auch schon etwas Wirkung hätten (Coy sagt z.B. 100mg aber meines Wissens ohne Studien). Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass das Tocomin-T3 eine Mischung mit 37% gamma- +10% delta- ist. Der Rest ist alpha- und beta-T3 (tolle Moleküle fürs Hirn aber nicht so gegen Krebs) . 

Wenn man Chemo macht, passt T3 hervorragend dazu - es steigert die Wirkung der Chemo.  Dazu gibts schon eine ganze Reihe Studien (Sammlung hier: http://www.tocotrienol.de/?thema=Kre...te=22-chemo-T3 ).
Habe noch nicht rausdestilliert welche Mengen dabei verwendet wurden.
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso überhaupt noch Chemo ohne T3-Zusatz gemacht wird. Das Zeug ist ungiftig, kostet nur wenige Euro am Tag, ist ungiftig und wird höchstwahrscheinlich die Erfolgsaussichten deutlich verbessern.
Ich hoffe das spricht sich unter Onkologen bald herum.

Die Meldung mit den Stammzellen ist nach m.E. glaubwürdig und eine tolle Nachricht. Wie das überhaupt genau funktioniert wird grad erst erforscht. Eine Krebszelle wird ja erst zur Krebszelle, wenn ihre Mutation nicht zu Apoptose führt. Zellen haben nämlich eine Selbstkontrolle die die Apoptose auslösen kann. Drum produzieren Krebszellen anti-Apoptose-Faktoren - die die Selbstkontrolle verhindern. Dazu gehört NFkB.
T3 kann sehr gut NFkB senken - dadurch die antiKrebs und pro Apoptose-Wirkung (meine Schlussfolgerung und auch in einigen Studien beschrieben). 
Einige andere Stoffe können auch NFkB senken, z.B.Allicin, Genistein, Quercetin, Ginkgo, Curcumin, EGCG.
Das wäre eine Erklärung warum diese Stoffe auch etwas antikrebs können.
T3 schein das effektivste zu sein, aber Knoblauch Quercetin oder EGCG könnte gut zusammenwirken.

Viele Grüße, Ingo

----------


## reiner21

Hallo,
Ich befasse mich gerade mit diesem Thema. Nach Aussage von Dr.  F. Coy ist das Gamma Tocotrienol ein wichtiger Krebshemmer. Gut sollen  allerdings nur die Tocotrienolen sein. Die Alpha-
Tocopherole sollen  sogar krebsfördernd sein. Im oben genannten Tocomin Fläschchen 30 gr  sind aber auch diese Alpha-Tocopherole zu 20 % enthalten. Gibt es  mittlerweile ein anderes
Präparat, welches gar kein Tocopherol enthält?
mfG
Reinhold

----------


## Michi1

Und warum gibt es dann so etwas nicht auf Rezept ?

----------


## reiner21

> Und warum gibt es dann so etwas nicht auf Rezept ?


Das weiß ich nicht.
Aber wir bekommen viele Dinge, die erwiesenermaßen gut für uns wären nicht auf Rezept. Schau dir nur mal die Diagnostik an. Ich wollte ein PSMA PET/CT. Hat meine Krankenkasse auch erstmal abgelehnt.

----------


## Hvielemi

Man sollte sich mal mit Dihydrogenoxid als Lösungsmittel in
verarbeiteten Lebensmittel einerseits und als unabdingbares
Nahrungsergänzungsmittel andererseits befassen ...

----------


## Mikael

> Dihydrogenoxid


In der Tat! 2 Liter pro Tag sollten es schon sein.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo,
> Ich befasse mich gerade mit diesem Thema. Nach Aussage von Dr.  F. Coy ist das Gamma Tocotrienol ein wichtiger Krebshemmer. Gut sollen  allerdings nur die Tocotrienolen sein. Die Alpha-
> Tocopherole sollen  sogar krebsfördernd sein. Im oben genannten Tocomin Fläschchen 30 gr  sind aber auch diese Alpha-Tocopherole zu 20 % enthalten. Gibt es  mittlerweile ein anderes
> Präparat, welches gar kein Tocopherol enthält?
> mfG
> Reinhold


Ach Reinhold,

gerade vorhin ist reichlich zum Thema Ernährung diskutiert worden, und nun möchtest Du auch noch mit Gamma Tocotrienol experimentieren. Da schmeckt einem ja kein gut zubereitetes und gesundes Essen mehr. Auf denn, guten Appetit, wenns denn das unbedingt für Dich sein soll.

Gruß Harald

----------


## reiner21

Ich möchte eben das möglichste, was in meiner Macht steht tun um die Krankheit hinauszuzögern. Und wenn,s auch nur eine kleine Chance gibt den Verlauf ein wenig aufzuhalten, und sonst auch keine Nebenwirkungen hat, will ich es auch versuchen. Die Info,s zur Ernährung sind für mich zur Zeit noch so vielfältig. Ich muss mich da jetzt erst mal zurechtfinden. 
Why not
Reinhold

----------


## Uli49D

Hallo alle Zusammen,
zur Frage Vitamin E gibt es sicher die verschiedensten Meinungen - 
und man wird wie in allen solchen Fällen auf Studien verweisen usw. usw. Alles richtig.
Ich will hier nicht missionieren -  aber
da man meist immer mehrere "Baustellen" hat hier nur meine eigene Erfahrung: Ich hatte das Vitamin E (d.h. Tocopherol à 500 i.E. aus der Apotheke)  seit etwa 2000 ab und zu und seit etwa 2003 ständig gegen Gelenkbeschwerden genommen- konnte nach Meniskus OP schnell Schmerztabletten weglassen, konnte dies auch nach der Prostata-OP (d.h. nach der akuten Phase) sehr schnell tun.... 
Also (da nach Produktangabe keine Nebenwirkungen zu befürchten sind)-  einfach selbst austesten! 
Mit freundlichem Gruß
Uli
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=786

----------

